
Twitter's Evolving Plans to Make Money from Its Data Stream - aaronbrethorst
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/11/twitters-evolving-plans-to-make-money-from-its-data-stream/
======
pinzlert
Compared to Facebook, Google+ and all the others, to me Twitter is by far the
most attractive social network. Sad that they have such big problems to
monetize it.

